# Partizione persa!!

## Starinthe

Salve ragazzi,

   ho nel computer 2 partizioni: 1 per windows vista e l'altra con il backup per il ripristino.

Oggi ho provato a installare gentoo da installazione grafica e ho premuto su "Recomended Layout" e ho visto che le partizioni windows non ci sono più! (Non sono andato oltre con l'installazione)

C'è un modo per ripristinare tutto?  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi,
> 
>    ho nel computer 2 partizioni: 1 per windows vista e l'altra con il backup per il ripristino.
> 
> Oggi ho provato a installare gentoo da installazione grafica e ho premuto su "Recomended Layout" e ho visto che le partizioni windows non ci sono più! (Non sono andato oltre con l'installazione)
> ...

 

dipende se hai fatto modificare le partizioni al livecd.  A quanto dici sembra che il danno è fatto....

facci capire meglio.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Hai scelto l'installazione grafica vero?

Non ho mai usato tale metodo di installazione ma suppongo che il "recomended layout" possa aver brasato tutto l'hd per installare gentoo (un po' come fa di default windows). Mi pare strano che lo abbia fatto senza avvertirti...

Postresti postare il contenuto del file /etc/fstab, del comando df -hT? Potresti anche postare il contenuto del comando fdisk /dev/tuoharddisk (nella console che compare premi "p").

----------

## crisandbea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Hai scelto l'installazione grafica vero?
> 
> Non ho mai usato tale metodo di installazione ma suppongo che il "recomended layout" possa aver brasato tutto l'hd per installare gentoo (un po' come fa di default windows). Mi pare strano che lo abbia fatto senza avvertirti...
> 
> Postresti postare il contenuto del file /etc/fstab, del comando df -hT? Potresti anche postare il contenuto del comando fdisk /dev/tuoharddisk (nella console che compare premi "p").

 

lo ha scritto che ha usato quella grafica....       :Laughing: 

----------

## Starinthe

Praticamente il sistema mi ha avvertito che gentoo avrebbe predisposto la partizione per creare le nuove partizioni e ho acconsentito perchè pensavo predisponesse lo spazio non allocato!

Perchè avevo 2 partizioni NTFS una principale e l'altra di backup.

Ora se riavvio il computer e provo a rifare l'installazione le due partizioni di windows non si vedono più ora non so se è un gost o le ha effettivamente eliminate!

Ora provo a sistemare il grub perchè avevo una versione di kubuntu precedentemente e provo... vi faccio sapere presto!

----------

## djinnZ

veramente se ne parla qui. Il problema è lo stesso.

----------

## Starinthe

Niente.. ho messo il live di mandriva e non mi vede le vecchie partizioni! 

Ma ora che ci penso... comunque non sono andato avanti con l'installazione quindi in teoria i dischi non sono formattati... possibile che non c'è un modo per ripristinare?!

Porca miseria, ho lavori importanti e la partizione di backup!!  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Niente.. ho messo il live di mandriva e non mi vede le vecchie partizioni! 
> 
> Ma ora che ci penso... comunque non sono andato avanti con l'installazione quindi in teoria i dischi non sono formattati... possibile che non c'è un modo per ripristinare?!
> 
> Porca miseria, ho lavori importanti e la partizione di backup!! 

 

se con l'installazione non sei andato avanti, ma hai comunque dato l'ok alla configurazione consigliata della tabella delle partizioni, ho paura che hai già fatto danni, indi per cui devi provare  a recuperare i dati,  in merito vi è già un'altra discussione qui .

ciauz

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tu quindi hai solo la tabella delle partizioni andata.

Esistono tools, a pagamento, che riescono a recuperarti la tabella delle partizioni.

Spesso però girano su win. Ed ovviamente nn è il caso di usare il disco stesso, visto che è quello che ha subito il trauma.

Se vuoi provare gentoo, ti consiglio vivamente di seguire la guida e di effettuarla manualmente l'installazione, in quanto è l'unico metodo di installazione supportato.

in bocca al lupo

----------

## Starinthe

Ho continuato il topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4739996.html#4739996

sperando che qualcuno mi aiuti perchè ho documenti veramente importanti!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Starinthe

Se provo a dare un

```
fdisk /dev/hda
```

Mi esce:

```

You will not be able to write the partition table.

Note: sectori size is 2048 (not 512)

Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel

Building a new DOWS disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.

Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected b w(rite)

Command (m for help):

```

Secondo voi se scrivo faccio più danno?   :Confused: 

----------

## crisandbea

non scrivere nulla.    

chiederei a qualche mod di unire questo topic con https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4739996.html#4739996   dato che il problema è circa lo stesso.

@Starinthe

ti ho risposto sull'altro post.

ciauz

----------

## mack1

Ciao avevo avuto un problema simile:con dd volevo cancellare mbr della penna ma ho sbagliato (la fretta  :Crying or Very sad:  ) e mi ha tritato i primi 512 byte della partizione su cui avevo l'xp.

Ho risolto riavviando con il cd di win in modalità provvisoria e ho lanciato:

fixboot e poi scandisck

Mi ha ricostruito la tabella delle partizioni  e tritato grub che ho reinstallato prontamente.

Essendo procedura non testata a fondo NON DO ALCUNA GARAZIA DI RIUSCITA quindi cerca info, comunque prova a dare un' occhiata anche al comando dos fixmbr perchè potrebbe essere utile.

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ciao avevo avuto un problema simile:con dd volevo cancellare mbr della penna ma ho sbagliato (la fretta  ) e mi ha tritato i primi 512 byte della partizione su cui avevo l'xp.
> 
> Ho risolto riavviando con il cd di win in modalità provvisoria e ho lanciato:
> 
> fixboot e poi scandisck
> ...

 

mi sa che non è la stessa cosa: te avevi perso l'mbr mentre lui anche la tabella delle partizioni.

Se posso darti uno o più consigli inizio con:

1) Non spanicare, il disco se hai brasato solo la tabella delle partizioni è salvo e così anche i dati.

2) non fare nulla sul disco che possa danneggiare ulteriormente i dati.

3) procurati un pc con linux e un disco sufficientemente grande da contenere il backup del tuo disco, quindi effettua un backup con dd 

4) recupera un software di analisi forensica (ce ne sono di buoni anche per linux da quello che ricordo) e inizia a lavorare sul file che hai backuppato con dd per ripristinare la tabella delle partizioni. è possibile che ti suggeriscano metodi alternativi a dd per il backup.

5) in bocca al lupo

chiaramente se hai dubbi non preoccuparti e posta pure prima di fare qualsiasi cosa. in ogni caso tienici aggiornati.

----------

